# bar skittles



## radicalwood (24 Feb 2011)

Hi all,
I have been asked to make a bar skittles game, I dont seem to be able to find any plans  do any of you have some or any links to sites where I can get some.

cheers
Neil.


----------



## adidat (24 Feb 2011)

something like this?

adidat


----------



## adidat (24 Feb 2011)

or more like this? 

there both a very simple turning exorcise made from oak or ash. i don think there is a totally defined size or shape.

adidat


----------



## jumps (24 Feb 2011)

adidat":efufvy3u said:


> or more like this?
> 
> there both a very simple turning exorcise made from oak or ash. i don think there is a totally defined size or shape.
> 
> adidat



I suspect he's after the table top version of this one (rather than the top one which should go under the title of pub skittles but not bar skittles! Having said that pubs do refer to it as bar skittles (see thebarleymowpub.co.uk)

The garden version must be the new version for smokers? :mrgreen: 

Given that there are leagues etc I suspect there is a set of dimensions associated with the pastime; even if they are parameters rather than mm specific.

If I can remember the last place I played it I will head over with a tape measure and have a pint!

You might be able to get enough data from this page.......... http://www.hobbyhorses.co.uk/deluxe-bar ... s-36-p.asp


----------



## radicalwood (24 Feb 2011)

hi jumps,

Correct its the table top version im after, I will have to try and scale from a photo


----------



## AndyT (25 Feb 2011)

Is this any good? (from a really old magazine article)


----------

